

Britain: Job-losing workers unload secret office data - ycmnn
http://www.mathaba.net/0index.shtml?x=614272

======
gaius
This is nothing but free advertising for these so-called consultants.

~~~
bdfh42
Agreed - this is just made up nonsense.

